# Is Hong Kong safe ?



## kitcat78

Hi, I just wanted to know from those people who already live in HK, is it a fairly safe place to live in terms of personal security, walking around the city etc ?? Do they have a high crime rate ?


----------



## dunmovin

kitcat78 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to know from those people who already live in HK, is it a fairly safe place to live in terms of personal security, walking around the city etc ?? Do they have a high crime rate ?


The only place on the Planet that is safer.... would be Antartica


----------



## kitcat78

Haha Thank you ! I'm a very safety conscious person, especially since having my son who is now 14 months old, so it's something that's a big deal for me. Appreciate your info !


----------



## Golo

dunmovin said:


> The only place on the Planet that is safer.... would be Antartica


Absolutely agree! :clap2:


----------



## stephenkit

Don't worry. It is very safe.... People are not allowed to have guns.


----------



## David7

Japan is safer.

You could die walking out the door in Antartica.


----------



## JWilliamson

HK is safe, I never felt nevous or worried about theft. JW


----------



## Mr_restinpeace

David7 said:


> Japan is safer.
> 
> You could die walking out the door in Antartica.


No, Japan is not quite safer than Hong Kong, most of the Japanese is insane and their police is not efficient. They have 'Kings'. But lets see Hong Kong, we are liberal, we have legislative council which is INDEPENDENT from the government, which makes good policy. People in Hong Kong knows how to protect their core values which is liberal. So Hong Kong is much safer and better then Japan.


----------



## Mr_restinpeace

Hong Kong is one of the safest place in the world.


----------



## Golo

From the email newsletter;

Expats rank Hong Kong as a safe place to bring up children


----------



## lorgnette

A place is as safe or unsafe as you make it.

It is inner personal security and confidence combines with aura of a place that decide your fate.

I've been to major cities and always felt safe. Dubai has high level personal and public safety measures ingrained in its infrastructure. 

On our first visit, we realized we left one of our bags in the departing taxi. Providing scant details but without having a receipt, driver's name or taxi 's number or colour top, the airport terminal taxi officer was confident we will see it again. Insha Allah--it arrived 45 mins later intact. Certainly a demo of convincing urban security pride indeed! 

I doubt other cities have similar low crime - zero tolerance-statistics.


----------



## c_uk

kitcat78 said:


> Hi, I just wanted to know from those people who already live in HK, is it a fairly safe place to live in terms of personal security, walking around the city etc ?? Do they have a high crime rate ?


Kit, Hongkong is fairly safe. I have lived there for many years and feel safe being out late. Transport run quite late and plentiful and cheap. Just be wary in crowded places since pickpockets can be anywhere. But then you get them in any city. Enjoy your stay and it should be fun. I still go there every year and going therein February next year.


----------

